# Upgrade from Toro 724



## sreeve29 (Jan 10, 2015)

My 16-year-old Toro (724 PowerMax, Tecumseh HSK70 engine) has served me well, but I do need more power and currently 3rd gear doesn't even work.

Looks like it's time for an upgrade.

My main concern is having enough power - "end of driveway", what the snowplow leaves behind, etc. I want something that will go right through it like butter.

Been considering the Ariens 24 Platinum. Ariens dealer near me said that going to the 28" would have less power/width - so the 24" concentrates the power more. Also considering Husqvarna.

Location: Massachusetts. Not a big driveway, but not tiny either: 1500 square feet.

Any suggestions would be welcome. Price range of $1000 to $1500.

Surprised to see that Home Depot is sold out of snowblowers. Lowes seems a little thinned out also.

Live in Westford, MA - so if anyone can recommend a shop within 30 minutes that has a good selection. (Oconnor Hardware in Billerica - I've heard they have a good selection).


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

why not just fix the third gear problem that is presenting itself to you??????? ALOHA from the sub-zero frozen TUNDRA.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

If you don't work on them much you are way better off going to a dealer. If you buy one from Lowes or HD and need warranty work the dealer you take it to MAY treat you like a second class citizen since you chose to save a few bucks buying it elsewhere but now are on his doorstep needing help. If he's really busy it's pretty likely you'll be at the back of the line behind "his" customers. That and you have a much better chance of it being assembled and ADJUSTED properly from the dealer. Either way I'd still go over it all myself before trying to blow snow with it just to be sure.

Ariens, Toro, Honda and Husqvarna would be good choices and seeing that the Toro is still working you have time to shop, compare, question and bargain !!

BTW, you should add that Westford, MA location to your profile so it pops up under your user name. Some times location is important.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> why not just fix the third gear problem that is presenting itself to you??????? ALOHA from the sub-zero frozen TUNDRA.


+1 on that.

However new is nice, and me thinks he is itchy to get something new and shiny.
The Ariens Platinum 24 SHO is so sweet. Not much not to like.
If you are looking at Husqvarna take a look at the ST 324 P.
The good:
10 year cast iron gear box warranty
4 blade cast iron impeller
Hydro transmission
The 324 still uses the "old" setup so heavy duty auger and traction levers not
cable controls.
Shares a lot of parts across the line so parts are very cost effective. 
The bad:
Overall quality not up to Ariens heavy duty construction.
Cable driven chute rotation.
Hydro may cost more to maintain in the long run.

In the price range you stated also look at Toro, the 2 stage Honda's are
going to be at least a grand more, new anyway.


----------



## sreeve29 (Jan 10, 2015)

Well not really itchy for something shiny and new.
Just thinking ahead for the next 10 to 15 years if this is the right snowblower.
I do need more power, and I'm guessing that getting the snowblower picked up, fixed and brought back would probably set me back $300 or so - I just figured I would put that toward a new one.
Forgot to mention that having 3 forward speeds and one reverse is limiting.

Would rather keep it around $1000 - but I have to admit I was impressed with the $1400 Ariens.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

there is nothing new and shiny that I want. just give me the old stuff to overhaul and to make new all over again.


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

I picked the airens 2 foot sho based on engine size to width . It pushed my budget a bit but I'm very happy with it.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

The SHO rocks it out. When I was looking to buy any dealer around me, the SHO was a special order so no deals were to be had. Seems like if you want to go through EOD like butter it would be worth the stretch.


----------



## sreeve29 (Jan 10, 2015)

About ready to make the decision. I've narrowed it down to two models:

Ariens 24 Platinum
Toro 928 OXHE

Any suggestions are welcome.


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

The 2 foot sho has an even bigger motor for this year :icon_whistling:


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Both are strong performing machines. I give a slight the edge to the Ariens 24" Platinum SHO. There's no replacement for engine displacement. especially with the 24" bucket.


----------



## Skeet Shooter (Oct 2, 2014)

I love my Toro.. Gets me through everything... Performs almost as well as my Honda. I'm very happy with my purchase.. I considered the 24" SHO but:
1. couldnt find one for sale at the time
2. My Ego got in the way for the bigger is better thing...


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> there is nothing new and shiny that I want. just give me the old stuff to overhaul and to make new all over again.


Me too. My sentimentals as well.


----------

